# Boxee or similar device



## 3ringer (Nov 28, 2012)

I want a cheaper way to watch movies. Has anybody tried the Boxee or other device to download movies. Is it a good way to watch tv.


----------



## holton27596 (Nov 29, 2012)

I have been using roku for over a year. I love it and it beats the heck out of a cable bill. No commercials and i wtach what i want when i want. May have to wait a season or 2 for a show to come on, but thats fine with me.


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok thanks. I may have to give it a try and give cable the boot.


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 30, 2012)

Roku is on sale on Amazon.


----------

